# Poll: Trade with Portland?



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

OK... I posted a similar poll over in the Blazers board and wanted to get some Bobcats fans opinions.

Let's say the Bucks take Marvin Williams and then the Hawks take Bogut.

Would you support the Bobcats sending the #'s 5 and 13 picks to Portland for the #3? Chris Paul seems like he'd be an excellent fit for Charlotte, but is it too steep a price?

Why or why not.

Ed O.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

I dont think its worth it, since theres so little diiffrence in terms of talent, potential etc. top picks is less diffrent then other drafts this year


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> I dont think its worth it, since theres so little diiffrence in terms of talent, potential etc. top picks is less diffrent then other drafts this year


Really? You think that there's not much of a step down between Chris Paul and whomever would be available at the 4th spot?

Ed O.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think a trade similar to this will happen. Although, I see Bogut and Paul being drafted before Williams (#3) and Charlotte taking Gerald Green at #5. I'm not too fond of Marvin Williams and would rather the Bobcats have Green or Paul, but that's just what I see happening.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

It depends on who's available at #3 ... If Bogut or Paul is, then yes, but if they're not, then no.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

On Thre3 said:


> I dont think its worth it, since theres so little diiffrence in terms of talent, potential etc. top picks is less diffrent then other drafts this year


I am surprised you knew the Portland Trail Blazers existed.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> I am surprised you knew the Portland Trail Blazers existed.


lol i was kidding about that milwaukee btw(BUT i never pay attention to milwaukee and i think its a boring city)


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Id trade up to get Chris Paul or Bogut if we had to. Wait to see where they end up, and then make a deal.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Really? You think that there's not much of a step down between Chris Paul and whomever would be available at the 4th spot?
> 
> Ed O.


Im not high on chris paul, add to the fact that i hate him and you see why i think that its not much of a step down. I just hope charlotte doenst draft him, or i will have a really hard time rooting for them.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

I wouldn't do that at all!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Im not high on paul either but ill root for him if hes a blazer but i personaly would prefer felton over paul or deron


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

I think it should be done only if Milwaukee takes Bogut and Atlanta takes Paul, I think a Okafor+Williams combo will take you pretty far in the east.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Is Chris Paul really that much better than Deron Williams, Felton, Green, etc. that it'd be worth giving up a lotto pick to get him?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think Charlotte should only make the trade to #2 if they want Marvin Williams


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think that ATL is asking for more than the #5 & #13 though....

It all depends on how much Bickerstaff values Chris Paul.....

I think if Marvin Williams is there at #3, POR takes him and doesn't look to deal....

The quality of the player at #3 means much more than the # of positions CHA is trading up.....

How does CHA mgmt (not its fans) view Paul? I think they value him (and Marvin) very highly, and Bickerstaff's dejected look at the draft lottery spoke volumes about that....

# 3 for #5 and #13 is what CHA will have to commit to if they want to insure getting Chris Paul. Don't think for a minute that POR won't draft and trade Paul to another team, they certainly will, and the line is fairly long (UTA, TOR, NY), particularly after Paul measured in at 6'1......

There is a chance POR could trade the #5 or a player in such a deal...#35 MUCH moreso than the latter IMO


----------

